# Making a carbide turning tool. I have questions



## ToddJB (Dec 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm going to be making some carbide turning tools.

I ordered cutters from here: http://globaltooling.bizhosting.com/products/carbide-insert-knives.html

I got a 10 pack of the 14mm squares, 15mm 150mm radius Titans, and 15mm 100mm radius Byrd Journals.

But have just been informed these take "special" screws, which I didn't order. Is there really anything that special about them or will any appropriately sized flat head machine screw work? If so, those of you who have gone before me, what size do I need?

These are what I have my eye on: http://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-Allen-Hex-Socket-Flat-Head-Cap-Screws-M2-M3-M4-M5-/110774454961http://www.ebay.com/itm/12Pcs-Allen-Hex-Socket-Flat-Head-Cap-Screws-M2-M3-M4-M5-/110774454961

Thanks!


----------



## Alan Sweet (Dec 4, 2014)

So far I find Cap't eddie has the best prices and the screws are "free".

http://eddiecastelin.com/cutters_only


----------



## ToddJB (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Alan, comparatively the link I provided sells the 14m for $1.73 each. Cap'n Eddie's is about $5. He does seemingly have the best price for round cutter though. 

But that's all besides the point, as I have already ordered mine and now I need the right screws.


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2014)

The profile of the screw being matched to the profile of the cutter thru hole helps make sure the the cutter doesn't shift around. You'll find some folks who may use any cap screw or other similarly threaded fastener, but I'd think it's cheap insurance to run the screw that is made for that cutter. From what you've said, I think you've got that covered. IMO.

Looking at the Global Tooling site, at about a buck or less per screw, I'd prefer to buy a screw from someone I trusted than the particular ebay site you referenced. I've been tempted by the "direct from China" pricing for some carbide tools I've made, but ultimately I prefer the reliability of buying ones made in USA and hopefully made for the long haul. 
If you plan to sell these to others, even friends, you don't want something coming loose while it's being used. Heck, you don't want it if it's just you either.


----------



## ToddJB (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks Tim, and I definitely hear you. I guess I didn't figure on the head angle being anything special. I was under the impression that Imperial had one angle and Metric had one angle.


----------



## TimR (Dec 4, 2014)

Thinking about it a bit more...the angle may not be a huge issue, as long as it's contacting it enough to secure it. I'm just leary of generic made in china stuff on ebay. If you were to find something similar in Grade 5 or Grade 8 special fastener bins at the big box hardware stores, that may be fine. Grade 8 is probably what the tooling houses sell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 4, 2014)

The woodcraft here gives a free baggie with an allen wrench and screw if you ask them about it for the EWT cutters. I think they also sell the screws for a dollar. Not sure if it uses the same screw as the cutters you're talking about, but might be worth checking out. They are free, after all.


----------



## ToddJB (Dec 4, 2014)

Very cool. Thanks JR


----------



## Mike Mills (Dec 5, 2014)

I agree with Tim, order the screws when you order the cutters. You should not need more than a couple of each unless you are making them to sell. If you notice, the site gives different screws for the different cutters. I would let them tell me what size I need to insure it matches properly. Global shows different sizes for different cutters such as the T20 or the T25 for the Byrd.


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 5, 2014)

I get 15mm X 15mm X 2.5mm cutters and screws from Oella Saw and Tool.com They are Byrd Shelix KN400 radiused insert. Others I use are from Capt. Eddie.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 5, 2014)

@woodtickgreg Might be able to shed some good info since he makes em


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 5, 2014)

To keep it simple I would just order the screws from who you order the cutters from. Once you have the screws in hand then you can source them locally. The screws I use are 4-40 and 8-32 Flathead machine screws, but these may be different for your inserts, some are metric.


----------



## ToddJB (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks guys. I shot an email to the distributer and they said either screw they offer will work with all of those cutters since I'm tapping the threads. They were really responsive, which is always nice to see.


----------

